# Misting for coyotes?



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

Anyone heard of the urine misting technique for coyotes. I read in Perator magazine some guy uses it to over load the sences of coyotes so they don't pay much attention to human smell. He uses a garden sprayer with coyote, bobcat, grey fox urine and lets the mist travel down wind so when the aproching yote gets wiff he's confused. Whats your take on this?


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

I thought about it but then it would probably freeze before I ever walked in to half my sets. Sometimes I put a little rabbit scent on my clothing or fox urine.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

You can't fool a coyotes nose. Misting is meant to be used to give you that possible "extra moment" in order to get a shot at a coyote who has gone down wind.

In my eyes you should be killing that coyote before he gets into your scent cone anyway.

But, if you want to go about misting coyote pee, letting it swirl around, getting in your eyes and mouth, leaking on the floor of your truck, getting on your hands, calls, etc. Hey, go for it!

:wink:


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

RedRabitt said:


> Anyone heard of the urine misting technique for coyotes. I read in Perator magazine some guy uses it to over load the sences of coyotes so they don't pay much attention to human smell. He uses a garden sprayer with coyote, bobcat, grey fox urine and lets the mist travel down wind so when the aproching yote gets wiff he's confused. Whats your take on this?


 I really think those people doing that underestimate the super smell a coyote has. I think Brad T. had the right idea about calling coyotes downwind by putting another hunter about 400 yards downwind when calling downwind. That makes more sense to me as far as calling with the wind. If you do things right you don't need all the scent blocker etc. That's just my opinion. If it works for you great. That's what coyote calling all about.


----------



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

R.buker I only brought it up as a topic to see if there was anyone familar with the technique and to see if anyone could shed a little more favorable light on it. I realize a coyotes nose is sensitive Im way passed that now. If you cared to notice I mentioned "over load the senses" the proper term would be "sensoy overload" the guy was using it to not just stop the coyote but throw them a pretty good curve he brought them right in on top of him. I don't question the veracity of this magazine or article. The test were done on the Idaho National Engenering facility a nuclear power lab know here as the "Site" where they obtained permission from the goverment to conduct these tests in which he used this technique. yes I am aware of a California coyote hunting club using various piss ( 25% bobcat 25% grey fox 25% coyote and 25% water ) to stop coyotes for the shot, but thats not what Im talking about. Im talking about a guy that used 100% of each not cut, no water. Im looking for new and seldom tried techniques to gain an advantage here. Im pretty sure everyone comes here to learn, or share something. You may have your opinion againts what everyone is trying, but we all heard that old cliche. Im sure Brad T. and others have alot of valid techniques in their arsenal but it did'nt all come at once and did'nt let the rubric stop them. If you open your mind and pay attention you might learn something from humble ppl who stick their neck out and post something new......I resent what you implied Im not a fumbling idiot that gets piss all over myself, my truck or equipment. I take pride in my hunting abilities and I dont profess to be perfect, I strive for perfection when it comes to coyotes cause they make me that way.


----------



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

jerry I do most of my hunting by myself for a few of reasons #1 I am the only who has the balls to get the permission from land owner and #2 my partner is a social flower and talks too much when going to a stand, will muzzle blast you, and is a dog hawg hes getting better and we still hunt together for coyotes on occation, but I belive my movment is enough I don't need another flubbing me up... So having someone else down wind is not an option. I prefer to keep my down wind open.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

RedRabitt
Well said and a great question.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Redrabbit,

You should have told me what response you wanted before I made that post. I could have complied. I thought you were looking for opinions so I gave you mine.

*I think "misting" is a perfectly good technique for you to use. I'm happy you use it and I know you'll kill a pile more coyotes with it. * There, how was that?

Randy


----------



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

Apology accepted.....I cant stand to see ppl getting bashed on these hunting forums. Coyote hunting is growing with ever increasing new people, but I consider myself new every time I try everything in the book and still get get skunked even though Ive been doing it awhile. I have more money than I care tied up in gear just for them yotes, so I feel that there is something missing that Im not aware of just yet, which could save alot of wasted time in the field which really isn't wasted. Ive seen some of the most awsome scenery in the world that that ppl take for granted. If it wern't for God, those hunters in my family tree, and my desire to hunt coyotes I guess I would reside to the doldrums of society and have one of those prescriptions for depression, then that would really be a waste.


----------



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

Another good reason to mist I stumbled onto. Try small amounts of urine which ever flavor you desire spot spray it near your stand bushes, trees, grass ect, so it goes down wind then you will be able to detect when the wind switches direction. That way you can remain stone cold still and not have to move digging around just to wave that dust in the air...Skunk essence works good dabbed on cotton balls and tossed in key locations, if of course you dont mind the smell. A little goes goes a long way, so go easy or all you will smell is skunk...


----------



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

Ooops! no pun intended for those who really need prescription drugs for depression. I just have a problem with the industry TV adds is all...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

My idea of misting:

I am sure it works and has its pros. If you watch "Up Close and Personal" by Rich Higgins you will see how misting is effective. He uses it a lot!

As for me, I like to go light and simple with my gun, shooting sticks, and my calls and that's it. Maybe a decoy once in a while. I don't need to carry a spray bottle of urine and worry about spilling it, forgetting it, etc. So I will just nail the coyote before it gets downwind or try a calling tactic to bring it in.


----------



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

Im sure Rich Higgins was the guy I read about. yeah a garden sprayer would be a little heavy to be packing around for me too, if I could get those scents, ie. misting ahead of me and create a scent cone at the decoy location then maybe I could head them off from hitting my scent cone. I know not every situation is the same and may not require it but when placing a decoy one can contaminate the area with human scent when placing the decoy...... Off the subject here do you know of any good trapping products that can chum them into an area? I guess that could be another thread.


----------



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

Where do I get this video "up close and personal" ?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

It should be available for purchase within a month. I got a pre-production copy from Rich to review as I might show the video in a class I teach when we discuss mammals and animal behavior.


----------

